# قاموس عربي انكليزي لمصطلحات الهندسة المدنية



## ahmed_civil (22 أغسطس 2008)

هذا الكتاب هو قاموس يمكن البحث فيه بسهولة عن اي كلمة




http://www.google.de/books?id=W9A9AAAAIAAJ&printsec=frontcover&sig=3pnIc0vGcXKfQjLG-rHeBTJNPQM


----------



## ايناس اكرم (22 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي 
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## هــاني العبـدلي (22 أغسطس 2008)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## المهندس المبارز (22 أغسطس 2008)

عاشت ايدك على هذا القاموس ........وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندسة رضى (22 أغسطس 2008)

_جزاك الله كل خير بشمهندس احمد_​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا

_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## حسام يونس (22 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (22 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fihonil (22 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م وائل حسنى (22 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الف الف الف شكر على هذا القاموس
وربنا يزيدك علما ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك
اخوك وائل


----------



## مصطفى العوضى (23 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جدا على الموقع....


----------



## awabtaha (23 أغسطس 2008)

شاكرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين و في ميزان الحسنات
سلامات


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزيت خيرا اخي الكريم على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## نمير (24 أغسطس 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## ضياء الدين مدنية (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_civil (24 أغسطس 2008)

ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد


----------



## م م محمود (25 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور يا اخي العزيز و الله تسلم ايدك


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (25 أغسطس 2008)

تسلم ايدك .............


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (25 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخى الكريم وجارى التحميل


----------



## eng/ahmed dobiaa (25 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زهرة صلاح الدين (25 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## البريقى (26 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## السيد الشويحى (26 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا على هذا الموضوع واتمنة الترحيب بى كعضو جديد فى منتدى ملتقى المهندسين العرب*

اتمنى من اخوانى واخواتى الترحيب بى كعضو جديد 
م/السيد الشويحى


----------



## السيد الشويحى (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع واتمنى الترحيب بى كعضو جديد


----------



## عبدالقوى (26 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## زوالنون (26 أغسطس 2008)

:86:بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك:60:


----------



## راسم النعيمي (26 أغسطس 2008)

تسلم والف شكر


----------



## العبقرية (26 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جدا يا هندسة
بس للاسف لا اعرف كيفية تحميله على جهازى
ارجو الافادة وشكرا


----------



## الأوائل1971 (26 أغسطس 2008)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك , شكرا"


----------



## ahmed_civil (27 أغسطس 2008)

ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد


----------



## مهندسـ أحمد سليمان (27 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
لا تتخيل الاستفادة العظيمة التى قدمتها لي 
رمضان كريم


----------



## العبقرية (10 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندس الكريم ارجو شرح كيفية تنزليه وشكرا


----------



## سهادى (10 سبتمبر 2008)

هو فين القاموس دة انا عوذ اعرف ازاي ينزل(تعليق المهندس محمد ضبيع


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (10 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## كيف حالك مع الله (10 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## almass (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن شرح كيفة التحميل لاني محتاج لهذا القاموس الرائع


----------



## newart (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور على ماقدمت


----------



## osama anter (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور كتير ياهندسة


----------



## mousad1210 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو تهانى (28 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير يا أخى الفاضل


----------



## ماجدان (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا اخى الكريم 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## اسر غائب حسين (28 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## abdolla1978 (16 يناير 2009)

مشكوووور يا اخي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## fady-z (17 يناير 2009)

مشكور يا أخي العزيز


----------



## زاد أحمد (17 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا على القاموس


----------



## almass (17 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي ولكن هل بالامكان تحميل هذا القاموس الرائع؟


----------



## mohdelmatteet (22 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ولك منى كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## garary (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م توني (23 فبراير 2009)

اخوان ممكن احد يعلمني طريقة الاستخدام للقاموس انا دخلت للرابط لكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (24 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فارس جلال الدين (24 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراًُ ونسأل ان كان هناك طريقة للتحميل ام لا وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## م توني (25 فبراير 2009)

مشكورررر جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والاخرة ..........عاشق العراق


----------



## ahmed_civil (15 مارس 2009)

ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد


----------



## ahmed_akele111277 (15 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا والى الامام دائما


----------



## eng_yasser orabi (15 مارس 2009)

مشكور ................. تسلم ايدك
ربنا يخليك


----------



## en_maher (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بك


----------



## احمد نابليون (18 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراعلي القاموس الرائع 
لان الحقيقة الواحد بيحتاجة كتير


----------



## رعد حميد يوسف (26 سبتمبر 2009)

هل يمكن تحميله؟وكيف؟شكرا


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا فهذا موضوع ممتاز


----------



## GAD2009 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووور ياهندسة


----------



## محمودشمس (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عاشق السهر (6 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلموا وما قصرتوا والى الأمام


----------



## ahmed0101979043 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*الف الف الف شكر على هذا القاموس*


----------



## ahmedn792005 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمة. صدق رسول الله صلي الله علية وسلم


----------



## ahmedn792005 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمة


----------



## mohamedsamy (12 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير علي القاموس


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (12 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## kazali016 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي الكريم كيف نأخذ نسخة من هذا القاموس
و شكراً على ابرازه


----------



## gooda2002 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mdsayed (14 ديسمبر 2009)

* الله يجزاك خي*


----------



## معماريك (27 يونيو 2010)

يسلموا على الكتيب الجميل


----------



## دودوالشقى (3 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صهيب علي (3 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مينا نبيل رسمي (3 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر يا باشا


----------



## bboumediene (3 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مراد الخزاعلة (4 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم ... عندي سؤال : كيف ممكن احمّل القاموس عندي عالجهاز ؟


----------



## ss_online1 (4 فبراير 2012)

****~~~~~جزاكم الله خير الجزاء يا هندسة~~~~~****
م : سامح سمير 
مصر - دمياط


----------



## محمد مم (29 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الجفري (29 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## bahaa.bustanji (2 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.محمد بستوني (4 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية 
مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود علام (4 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/محمد f (4 أكتوبر 2012)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## م.ابو القاسم (4 أكتوبر 2012)

ahmedn792005 قال:


> خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمة. صدق رسول الله صلي الله علية وسلم




خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه


----------



## عمرااااااان (14 أكتوبر 2012)

تشكر كتـيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (24 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## akp12 (28 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## akp12 (28 يونيو 2013)

طيب الا يوجد لديكم قاموس pdfاو ملف word


----------



## الورد الابيض (28 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## wagdy bhlool (2 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرآ وبارك في عملك


----------



## أحمد الشاعر11 (7 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا على هذه الاضافة


----------



## zaidihsan (7 أكتوبر 2014)

قاموس رائع مشكور


----------



## kazali016 (7 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

